# [Off-Topic] Que apps extrañas en portage?

## achaw

Bueno, como dice el titulo del post es ver cuales son los apps que mas extrañas en portage, aquellos que crees o te gustaria que esten. Estos son los mios:

Geany: Editor de texto e IDE de programacion genial. Creo que este es el que mas extraño de todos, lo uso constantemente. Existe un overlay chequeando su pagina web, pero lo encontre desactualizado.

URL: http://geany.uvena.de/  ------------> Actualmente en el arbol oficial

Sodipodi: Editor vectorial. Muy efectivo y liviano, la contra es que hace un largo rato que parece abandonado.

URL: http://www.sodipodi.com

DeVeDe: Conversor de avi (entre otros) a formatos, dvd, vcd, svcd y cvcd muy bueno y simple. Permite agregar subtitulos y dividir en capitulos.

URL: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede_es.html -------> Actualmente en el arbol oficial

mtPaint: Editor simple de pixmaps. Util cuando quers hacer pequeñas modificaciones y no necesitas algo tan avanzado como Gimp.

URL: http://mtpaint.sourceforge.net/

Cuales son los tuyos?

Saludos

----------

## logos

Estos son los mios:

Medit: Editor de texto sencillo y ligero.

URL: http://mooedit.sourceforge.net/index.html

Fotox: Editor de fotos para mejorar la calidad de las fotos hechas por camaras digitales.

URL: http://kornelix.squarespace.com/fotox/

Catfish: Buscador de archivos en tu PC sencillo y liviano escrito en gtk+2.

URL: http://software.twotoasts.de/?page=catfish

PeaZip: Herramienta para comprimir y descomprimir en múltiples formatos.

URL: http://peazip.sourceforge.net/index.html

----------

## pcmaster

Para dibujo vectorial podéis usar inkscape (a diferencia de sodipodi, sí está en el portage).

Aplicaciones que quisiera que estuviesen en portage... pues una:

xlightframe:  para controlar el LightFrame2 de de los monitores CRT Philips (tengo uno).

URL: http://xlightframe.sourceforge.net/

Nota: de xlightframe hice un ebuild y puse un bug, pero no lo han añadido al portage, yo lo tengo en mi overlay, si a alguien le interesa que me lo pida).

----------

## zx80

w3m: Navegador web en modo texto pero con soporte para framebuffer, lo q permite la carga de fotos.

URL: http://sourceforge.net/projects/w3m/

----------

## achaw

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Para dibujo vectorial podéis usar inkscape (a diferencia de sodipodi, sí está en el portage).

 

Si, lo probe y no me gusto. Demasiado pesado para mi.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

xmms... Quien no lo conoce? Si, ya sé, está audacious, pero después de tantos años... sniff...

----------

## pcmaster

xmms lo han enmascarado porque sólo es GTK1, y ya no se mantiene, Audacious es su "sucesor".

----------

## Annagul

 *zx80 wrote:*   

> w3m: Navegador web en modo texto pero con soporte para framebuffer, lo q permite la carga de fotos.
> 
> URL: http://sourceforge.net/projects/w3m/

 

¿w3m extraño? Es uno de los navegadores web más conocidos (de texto) y siempre ha estado en Portage.

----------

## pacho2

Geany está en el overlay sunrise:

```
emerge layman

layman -a sunrise

emerge geany

```

Yo uso las siguientes aplicaciones que no están en portage:

klat: Editor de latex más ligero que kile, ya no lo mantienen pero funciona perfectamente  :Wink: 

http://research.edm.uhasselt.be/jori/klat/klat.html

pingus, trophy Los van a quitar del árbol de portage, ya he guardado los ebuilds necesarios  :Wink: 

Saludos

----------

## Annagul

¿¿Van a quitar pingus?? Oh, Dios mío, qué tragedia. ¿Y ahora qué le digo a mi hermana?

(Siempre nos quedará dosbox para disfrutar de esos suicidas personajillos   :Razz:  ...)

----------

## artic

 *zx80 wrote:*   

> w3m: Navegador web en modo texto pero con soporte para framebuffer, lo q permite la carga de fotos.
> 
> URL: http://sourceforge.net/projects/w3m/

 

No te vale links???????

Solo tienes que habilitar las USE para el framebuffer......

Salu2

----------

## artic

 *logos wrote:*   

> Estos son los mios:
> 
> Medit: Editor de texto sencillo y ligero.
> 
> URL: http://mooedit.sourceforge.net/index.html
> ...

 

Como editor de texto ligero esta bien Edit, pertenece al desarrollador de rox si mal no me equivoco.

Salu2

----------

## Ralgo

 *achaw wrote:*   

> DeVeDe: Conversor de avi (entre otros) a formatos, dvd, vcd, svcd y cvcd muy bueno y simple. Permite agregar subtitulos y dividir en capitulos.
> 
> URL: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede_es.html

 

```
layman -a ecatmur

emerge devede
```

Aunque ahora está enmascarado, según el mantenedor.... "masked by: corruption"   :Confused: 

----------

## pacho2

 *Ralgo wrote:*   

>  *achaw wrote:*   DeVeDe: Conversor de avi (entre otros) a formatos, dvd, vcd, svcd y cvcd muy bueno y simple. Permite agregar subtitulos y dividir en capitulos.
> 
> URL: http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede_es.html 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Puede que el digest no esté bien hecho :-/

----------

## achaw

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Geany está en el overlay sunrise:
> 
> ```
> emerge layman
> 
> ...

 

Gracias, nunca le habia dado mucha bolilla a layman, hasta ahora...  :Smile: 

 *Ralgo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> layman -a ecatmur
> 
> ...

 

Gracias, lo voy a probar tambien...

Saludos

----------

## logos

 *artic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como editor de texto ligero esta bien Edit, pertenece al desarrollador de rox si mal no me equivoco.
> 
> Salu2

 

Lo probé y me ha gustado bastante muchas gracias!!  :Wink: 

También he probado devede desde el overlay acatmur, pero tampoco me funciona:

```
Calculating dependencies -!!! Manifest file not found: '/usr/portage/local/layman/ecatmur/media-video/devede/Manifest'
```

----------

## achaw

El ebuild de ecatmur esta desactualizado. En este post se encuentran los ebuilds actuales para devede: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-463267.html

Saludos

----------

## achaw

Geany y devede se incorporaron al arbol oficial de portage   :Very Happy: 

Saludos

----------

